# Where to advertise sale of Jack Knife Sofa Sleeper



## Roughin' It (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi, we just replaced our Sofa Sleeper with theater seating in our Tiffin Open Road and want to sell it.  Anyone have ideas (other than CL) on where we can start?  We are currently in the San Diego area.


----------

